# A New Way To Listen To Classical Music



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I have listened to classical music in every way possible: traditional stereo system, top-of-the-line over-the-ear headphones, on-ear headphones, bone-conduction headphones (not good), around-the-neck or neckband headphones (not bad, not great) and top-of-the-line wireless earbuds (excellent). But, now there is a new way that I never expected: Neckband Wearable Speakers.

If one chooses a good model, it will give a totally unexpected rather dramatic experience. The unit simply rests around your neck. The one shown below, the Monster Boomerang, is the one I recommend. It has 2 regular speakers and 2 speakers that act like woofers that provide very effective bass. The best way to listen to it is lying somewhat back. This way the bass is felt (in a good way) over the upper chest.

The sound of this model is rather incredible. If listening to orchestral music, the sound of individual instruments is remarkably clear. There is some Dolby-like positional/3D proprietary DSP (digital sound processing) that produces a wide soundstage and the ability to positionally pick out the various instruments in the orchestra. If wireless earbuds make you feel like you’re in the middle of the orchestra, these will make you feel like you are in the conductor position with the orchestra around and slightly below. It’s an amazing experience.

While others can hear whatever you’re playing, the sound doesn’t transmit nearly as loud to others as it is sounding to you. One benefit is that your ears are open to hear others elsewhere in the house, if that is necessary.

The good news is that these are surprisingly reasonably priced. While they ‘normally’ cost around $98 (USD) at the largest online store, they are often available for only $50-65!

If you pick up one of these, listen to this Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique at 20:45. You’ll hear the beautifully clear oboe at the opening and subsequently the 1st violins to the left, the double basses just to the right of them, but farther back (with the bass resonating through your upper chest) and the 2nd violins to the right. The various winds are easily located centrally to the rear.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

They may sound good, but I don't like the idea of wearing a speaker unit around my neck. Also, with open-back headphones, I can hear not only the music, but everything else around me.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Neo Romanza said:


> They may sound good, but I don't like the idea of wearing a speaker unit around my neck. Also, with open-back headphones, I can hear not only the music, but everything else around me.


These are not meant to replace other ways of listening to CM. They are a unique experience unto themselves, best played alone where there is nothing going on around you.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

DaveM said:


> These are not meant to replace other ways of listening to CM. They are a unique experience unto themselves, best played alone where there is nothing going on around you.


I understand, but the impracticality of them is something I'd think long and hard about. Again, the idea of a speaker unit hanging down from one's neck isn't exactly my idea of comfort. Just my two cents.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Neo Romanza said:


> They may sound good, but I don't like the idea of wearing a speaker unit around my neck. Also, with open-back headphones, I can hear not only the music, but everything else around me.


 I never use headphones, some kind of claustrophobia.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> I never use headphones, some kind of claustrophobia.


I prefer my stereo system, but since I live with two other people, headphones are the only viable option I have.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I bought one of these a while back. It's a decent sound, connection via BlueTooth is easy, battery life good. But...they cannot compete with quality headphones, or even good earbuds, when it comes to a rock solid bass. You can't get around the physics; those small speakers cannot pump out heavy, loud, resounding bass notes. Not possible. For listening to some chamber music, solo piano, etc they're ok, but not large orchestral works. The wife likes them for watching TV and has no issue with the weak bass response.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

mbhaub said:


> I bought one of these a while back. It's a decent sound, connection via BlueTooth is easy, battery life good. But...they cannot compete with quality headphones, or even good earbuds, when it comes to a rock solid bass. You can't get around the physics; those small speakers cannot pump out heavy, loud, resounding bass notes. Not possible. For listening to some chamber music, solo piano, etc they're ok, but not large orchestral works. The wife likes them for watching TV and has no issue with the weak bass response.


I doubt that it was this model because if you lay back a bit, the bass is rather dramatic. Physics? I assume by good earbuds, you mean the thumping bass of something like the Sony WF-1000XM4s? Well, the transducers of the latter are about 1/3 or less of this unit.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Neo Romanza said:


> I understand, but the impracticality of them is something I'd think long and hard about. Again, the idea of a speaker unit hanging down from one's neck isn't exactly my idea of comfort. Just my two cents.


How can you decide on impracticality or comfort if you’ve never tried them.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

DaveM said:


> How can you decide on impracticality or comfort if you’ve never tried them.


The design is stupid to me. Sorry. I'm not sure why you're so defensive about them. Just accept that people aren't impressed by the same things you are.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Neo Romanza said:


> The design is stupid to me. Sorry. I'm not sure why you're so defensive about them. Just accept that people aren't impressed by the same things you are.


I couldn’t care less whether you like them or not or think the design stupid, which seems like a rather childish criticism. Funny that you bring up being defensive considering you keep defending your position. You must not have anything better to do.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

DaveM said:


> I couldn’t care less whether you like them or not or think the design stupid, which seems like a rather childish criticism. Funny that you bring up being defensive considering you keep defending your position. You must not have anything better to do.


Actually, no, this isn't what happened at all. I posted one comment and you kept defending this product like it's some sort of holy grail. I'm sorry, but if you couldn't care less what I think, then you wouldn't have kept responding to my replies. My position is crystal clear --- it's your own position that you feel the need to defend after I told you how stupid of a product this is. Just let it go, you won't win this argument. You like this product. I don't.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Well the neckband certainly look good but I prefer isolation from external noise when listening. That said I bet it's good for general listening duties for those especially for those whos hearing needs a little boost.
I note that the neckband has propriety spatial processing. Recent developments in DAW technology have introduced Dolby Atmos rendering as a production tool, making it very easy to mix and master in surround sound. There are headphones on the market designed especially for the total 360 degree immersion of DolbyAtmos. It's also possible to experience spatial mixing with ordinary phones too thanks to the software which renders spatial mixes to stereo. This absolutely fantastic for many forms of music and for classical music, placing the listener right into the concert hall has many advantages.
There are many creative implications with scoring for todays composers given the ease with which spatial immersion can be achieved and I can easily imagine that works written especially for the immersion of sound in this format are already being planned.

This brief and informative YT about DG's association and future work with DolbyAtmos explains the concept in simple terms...
Duetsche Grammophon

This technical link explains how it is done...
Create your Dolby Atmos Mix Using Headphones


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

DaveM said:


> I doubt that it was this model because if you lay back a bit, the bass is rather dramatic. Physics? I assume by good earbuds, you mean the thumping bass of something like the Sony WF-1000XM4s? Well, the transducers of the latter are about 1/3 or less of this unit.


It's the proximity to the ear drum. Some buds I've owned do have astonishing bass for their tiny size. But then they use very little power and are quite close to the ear. Headphones use more power and they need to: they're further from the ear. But these wrap-around things are much further and not angled directly into the ear. Which may be a good thing as it could ease the fear of hearing loss that buds and cans promote. But no Monster Boomerang can compete with a good 100 w amp driving a pair of KEF speakers in terms of power, bass response and visceral energy.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

mbhaub said:


> It's the proximity to the ear drum. Some buds I've owned do have astonishing bass for their tiny size. But then they use very little power and are quite close to the ear. Headphones use more power and they need to: they're further from the ear. But these wrap-around things are much further and not angled directly into the ear. Which may be a good thing as it could ease the fear of hearing loss that buds and cans promote. But no Monster Boomerang can compete with a good 100 w amp driving a pair of KEF speakers in terms of power, bass response and visceral energy.


I have spent an incredible amount of money on the top-of-the-line earbuds looking for optimal classical music sound in this format. I found it in the Sony, Sennheiser and Bose units. I’ve had 200w+ RMS 6-speaker surround systems going back to when they first became a thing. 

When I bought the Monster Boomerang, I didn‘t have major expectations for classical music. Based on reviews I thought it might be good for popular/rock music or, at the very least, podcasts/audible books where I want to have my ears open to hear someone calling me from the other room. What I didn’t expect was to have such a dramatically effective experience with CM. Other than the dramatic bass effect produced by the ‘woofer’ transducers on one’s chest, I was surprised by the clarity of the reproduction of the sounds of the various instruments.

This unit is not meant to replace the best wireless earbuds or a well-designed amplifier/speaker system. It is an experience unto itself with its own benefits which is why I presented the OP.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Thanks for the review @DaveM sounds like you've listened to a lot of portable music players. Have you tried these?









Bluetooth Audio Sunglasses | Bose


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Hogwash said:


> Thanks for the review @DaveM sounds like you've listened to a lot of portable music players. Have you tried these?
> View attachment 179759
> 
> 
> Bluetooth Audio Sunglasses | Bose


I found them interesting when I first read about them because Bose doesn’t tend to design and sell poorly sounding products, but I need prescription lenses so i didn’t try them. Have you tried them?


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

DaveM said:


> I found them interesting when I first read about them because Bose doesn’t tend to design and sell poorly sounding products, but I need prescription lenses so i didn’t try them. Have you tried them?


Bose also doesn't disclose technical specifications for their products, which I find odd and, ultimately, deceiving.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

^^ Well then, make sure you never buy a Bose product. Personally, I look for reviews that compare Bose products to those of its competitors and have bought a lot of their products because of favorable review results.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

DaveM said:


> ^^ Well then, make sure you never buy a Bose product. Personally, I look for reviews that compare Bose products to those of its competitors and have bought a lot of their products because of favorable review results.


I'm just curious why they don't make this kind of information available for their customers? Any idea? I talked to several Bose representatives over the years and none of them could give me an answer.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

DaveM said:


> I found them interesting when I first read about them because Bose doesn’t tend to design and sell poorly sounding products, but I need prescription lenses so i didn’t try them. Have you tried them?



No I haven't tried them but I found them interesting as well. I've heard you can have prescription lens put in them but I'm concerned about comfort as I imagine the frames would weigh heavily on your ears if you wore them for a long time.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I just ordered a Monster Boomerang (40% off at Amazon). I often listen to music late at night / early in the morning in my music room, sometimes I listen to podcasts instead of music, often I'll be reading a book while listening. This seems like it might be an alternative to headphones to avoid disturbing the sleeping wife. Worth a tryout anyway.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

DaveM said:


> Well then, make sure you never buy a Bose product.


Good advice generally.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

NoCoPilot said:


> I just ordered a Monster Boomerang (40% off at Amazon). I often listen to music late at night / early in the morning in my music room, sometimes I listen to podcasts instead of music, often I'll be reading a book while listening. This seems like it might be an alternative to headphones to avoid disturbing the sleeping wife. Worth a tryout anyway.


I hope you enjoy them. As I mentioned earlier, the optimal listening position for music is in the mild to moderate lying position, anywhere from lying on something like 3 pillows to all the way back to one pillow. The dramatic sound, especially the bass, it makes depends to some extent on its connection with one’s upper chest. The sound in the upright position is good, but the sound is not quite as deep and dramatic. The unit is not particularly heavy and is quite comfortable. Sometimes when I get up and walk around with it off, I forget I’m wearing it.

One hint: The Boomerang should be sitting with each side equally on the neck. Initially, I thought the sound was not as loud on the left side, but when I simply pulled the left side up slightly (not up off the neck, rather moved so that the left tip is sitting equally at the same level as the right tip) the left sound level returned. The separation of left and right is very good. IMO, very good earbuds will allow one to hear, in orchestral works, the separate placement of instruments, but the depth is not as recognizable. The spatial processing of the Boomerang gives a sense of depth.

Fwiw, the sources I usually listen to are playlists on iPhones XR and 13 and live performances on iPad YouTube.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Neo Romanza said:


> I'm just curious why they don't make this kind of information available for their customers? Any idea? I talked to several Bose representatives over the years and none of them could give me an answer.


I don’t know either, but if I’m thinking of buying a Bose product, I depend on the more in-depth independent reviews that show graphs of frequency response, address any distortion and which test things like noise cancellation. Bose has a 30 day return policy if purchased at a Bose store. Amazon may do that also. At BestBuy, it’s 15 days. I’m usually able to tell if I like the product within those time periods.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I'm looking forward to trying it out. I hate earbuds -- there's something wrong with the shape on my ears, they don't work for me -- I have several pair of headphones, but the cords get in the way. I have a Bluetooth wireless set but they're heavy and boomy and not particularly comfortable for long sessions.

So, yeah. This might be an option. When blissing out, I lay back in my recliner... just like you recommended!


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

@DaveM, I want to apologize for my argumentative posts and for hijacking your thread in general. You're quite right in that I don't know what I'm talking about since I haven't heard this product. I was really going by what my dad said about it (he tried it out). Anyway, I want to try my best to remain civil in this forum, because I came from a forum where I feel I was mistreated (some of it warranted and some it definitely wasn't) and I was a long-time contributing member there.

Anyway, carry on good folks!


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

No problem. All is well.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

NoCoPilot said:


> I just ordered a Monster Boomerang (40% off at Amazon). Worth a tryout anyway.


Whether or not I’ll be asking the wife to get me one of these for Christmas 🎄 will greatly depend on the feedback you give on this product.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

What's the difference between the $50 dollar model verses the $100?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

starthrower said:


> What's the difference between the $50 dollar model verses the $100?


There is the Monster Boomerang and the Monster Boomerang Petite, the latter being a little smaller/lighter and having metal tips. When full price, the main unit will be around $90-$100 and the Petite model $70-80. However, when considering just the main unit, the Monster Boomerang, there is a little game that goes on depending on which company is distributing it and you will see what is pretty much the same unit for $99 side by side (on Amazon) with one for $55-60.

When you read the fine print, there seems to be some differences in release dates and model numbers, but I’ve never been able to tell the difference in the actual specs. They all seem to have the same Bluetooth 5.0 and battery life and overall design. I have one with the silver bands and one with the gold bands and can’t tell any difference in sound. Fwiw, I also have the Petite which sounds pretty good as well, but the bigger unit is better.

Also, while I’m at it, some posters above have said they’ve heard from others who had one of these and they weren’t liked. There are a number of manufacturers making these neckband speakers, but IMO they don’t measure up to the Boomerang -some are pretty bad- even though some other models cost a lot more. I have one by a different manufacturer which I got because it was cheap, but I kept it only for podcasts.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Hogwash said:


> Whether or not I’ll be asking the wife to get me one of these for Christmas 🎄 will greatly depend on the feedback you give on this product.


Due Thursday


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

starthrower said:


> What's the difference between the $50 dollar model verses the $100?


$50


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

NoCoPilot said:


> Due Thursday


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

I've cued it at the 5 minute mark (of this 9 minute review) so that you can go right to that information which most people would find to be of interest - You can always play it from the beginning...but if you don't, you won't be missing much...


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Shaughnessy said:


> I've cued it at the 5 minute mark (of this 9 minute review) so that you can go right to that information which most people would find to be of interest - You can always play it from the beginning...but if you don't, you won't be missing much...


Thanks for that. This is a good review. Almost everything the reviewer says is comparable to my experience.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

For obvious reasons, I have been concentrating on classical music, but the Boomerang is, in addition, great for pop/rock music and podcasts. Still, one of the great uses is for movies. I like action movies, but my wife, for the most part, is not a fan. With the Boomerang, you can be in the middle of the action with explosions and bullets and ricochetting all around you and, yet, at a distance of a few feet, the volume is fairly low for a person nearby. Someone in another room won’t hear it at all.

Here is a good example. Hold on to your hat:


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

DaveM said:


> where I want to have my ears open to hear someone calling me from the other room.


That is a fair selling point for me. I'd like to have such a thing, which would leave space for me to hear the phone/doorbell etc when I'm working at home. Easy to move about with whilst keeping the same distance from the music output. The use for films is also interesting. It might likely help with those modern films where they seem to mumble a lot.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I find it to be an interesting concept. I probably won't do it anytime soon because I am terribly cheap.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Hogwash said:


> Whether or not I’ll be asking the wife to get me one of these for Christmas 🎄 will greatly depend on the feedback you give on this product.


First impressions:

1. It's smaller than I thought it would be. Less of a "life jacket," more of necklace. Weighs about the same as a headphone.

2. Unlike headphones, where the image forms inside your head, with this thing the sound seems to come from your face. If you tilt your head left and right you can definitely shift the balance left or right. Nodding your head forward or back makes less difference, but shifts the image from your face to the middle of your neck.

3. The tails rest on your collarbone, and with strong bass you can definitely pick up some bone conduction. Is it real bass? Well no -- not much response below about 200 Hz, as should probably be expected from a device with, what are they, 1" speakers? But you can feel vibrations you don't feel with headphones, in a place you don't feel with large speakers.

4. Imaging is really good. Because the image is ABOVE the Boomerang, you don't get the impression that the sound is coming from a device around your neck. It sounds like it's in the air around you. Just below ear level. Not inside your head. A different sensation than I've ever heard before.

5. The high end is really good. Cymbals and triangles and such are well defined and clearly audible.

6. Unit is comfortable. It kind of disappears shortly after putting it on -- no pressure on your ears as in headphones, and it's lightweight enough that it doesn't feel heavy. The two tails are connected by a flexible rubber-like section behind your neck, so it moves when you move.

In sum, first impression is positive. It's a different experience than headphones. I need to try podcasts and radio on it, it might be even more positive.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Holy crap. I just switched to classical radio, and had to take the unit off to make sure my speakers weren't playing. It really gives the impression of the music being in front of you.

And the deficiencies in the low bass are much less noticeable with a violin & piano sonata.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Rachel Maddow's "Ultra" podcast -- chosen because it has lots of 3D content -- gives the impression of an invisible 2 foot bubble all around your head, with sounds coming from all around you: left, right, in front, in back, above and below. It's eerie.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

The "Band of Brothers" warfare clip posted above, though not my chosen form of entertainment, REALLY DOES come through as a 3D image. Pretty astonishingly.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

This morning I connected my little Bluetooth sending unit -- that I bought for watching TV on wireless headphones -- to the big stereo and paired it with the Boomerang. First album I wanted to play was "One" by The Crusaders, because it's my go-to stereo test CD. It's just so squeaky clean and perfectly recorded and Wilton Felder's bass is a monster.

Well, the bass is hinted at by the Boomerang. It's not objectionable or distorted or anything, but I think the Boomerangs are definitely more suited for classical or podcasts or TV than jazz or rock.

The imaging in the high end though is still impressive. I heard mixing details that are not apparent on speakers. The Boomerang has the delineation of headphones, because the image is centered around your head. Not inside it, but in a 2-foot invisible bubble.

And you can walk around with it on. The bubble follows you.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Thanks for the first impressions review @NoCoPilot. Seems that Monster has made a good quality product offered at a reasonable price. That's what I call value! I'm sure DaveM will be pleased with your report. This could be a game changer for me because I can't wear regular headphones for extended periods of time since the pressure on my ears gets too painful.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

NoCoPilot said:


> First impressions:
> 
> 1. It's smaller than I thought it would be. Less of a "life jacket," more of necklace. Weighs about the same as a headphone.
> 
> ...


Nice summary! Glad the overall impression is good. Your comment ‘_A different sensation than I've ever heard before_.’ mirrors the feeling I had when I first heard them. Regarding the bass, I’m pretty happy with it. I’m impressed with section I mention in the Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique where the double basses are prominent. I played the Ringo Starr drum solo at the end of Abbey Road and thought the bass was nice and punchy. Also, the bass in the explosions in the Band of Brothers segment is pretty impressive. And I like the way the ‘lower end’ of a concert grand sounds in the later Beethoven piano sonatas.

Another benefit of these for me is that they are sturdy and you don’t need to carefully store them. They are ‘easy on and easy off’. I just throw them to the side of the bed when done. On the other hand, with earbuds, you have to carefully put them away in their case and remember where you put them.

Anyway, I’m glad you appear to be enjoying them. It makes the OP worthwhile.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

After a full day of wear, I find it still comfortable and the sound non-tiring.

Two additional comments, if I may:
One, its cold and rainy in Seattle today, so I put on my big fuzzy robe. I found the thick collar actually focuses and emphasizes the sound in a most agreeable way.
Two, I took some garbage out to the garbage cans on the side of the house. Never lost Bluetooth connection the whole time. Much better "latch" than my Bluetooth headphones, which tend to lose the signal as soon as they're out of line-of-sight.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

DaveM said:


> These are not meant to replace other ways of listening to CM. They are a unique experience unto themselves, best played alone where there is nothing going on around you.


They seem like a great idea. Does anyone know if they float?

I ask because I swim about 2 km most mornings and it does get a bit boring and it would be terrific to be able to listen to my favourite music to relieve the tedium.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Just checked on Amazon UK - £79.99. I'm tempted 😁


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

HenryPenfold said:


> They seem like a great idea. Does anyone know if they float?


Not waterproof. They are, afterall, speakers... and underwater would just go glub glub glub.

I swam everyday with a guy, now sadly passed, who HAD a waterproof music system: earbuds and a little player for his waistband. It was always failing on him, but he did eventually get it to work, most of the time. Seemed a little too fussy for me.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

HenryPenfold said:


> They seem like a great idea. Does anyone know if they float?
> 
> I ask because I swim about 2 km most mornings and it does get a bit boring and it would be terrific to be able to listen to my favourite music to relieve the tedium.


What you may want are these. They have 4g of memory that you store your playlist on. My son-in-law swims with them all the time:








SHOKZ OpenSwim(formerly Xtrainerz) Swimming MP3 Headphones, Open-Ear Bone Conduction Headset, IP68 Waterproof, 4 GB Memory, MP3 Player For Swimming, Surfing, Running【No Bluetooth】（Sapphire Blue）: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo


SHOKZ OpenSwim(formerly Xtrainerz) Swimming MP3 Headphones, Open-Ear Bone Conduction Headset, IP68 Waterproof, 4 GB Memory, MP3 Player For Swimming, Surfing, Running【No Bluetooth】（Sapphire Blue）: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Bone conduction seems to be the way to go with swim headphones.

One last comment on the Boomerang. You're supposed to get 12 hours play on a charge. I charged it up last night when I opened it, played it a couple hours, went to bed, and played it basically all day today. It didn't start fritzing out (sound got all distorted) until 7:30 pm. That's probably way more than 12 hours. Recharge took about an hour, and we're back in business.

I wonder if this thing would pair with the Bluetooth in my car? Have to try that tomorrow.


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

Neo Romanza said:


> I prefer my stereo system, but since I live with two other people, headphones are the only viable option I have.


What are you using specfically, headphones or earbuds, bluetooth or wire? I use both depending on the source material. My hearing is challenged slightly, so my listening usually goes about 45 minutes. Mbhaub is probably spot on but who knows without trying?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Floeddie said:


> What are you using specfically, headphones or earbuds, bluetooth or wire? I use both depending on the source material. My hearing is challenged slightly, so my listening usually goes about 45 minutes. Mbhaub is probably spot on but who knows without trying?


From Mbhaub’s description, what he tried was not the Monster Boomerang. Just as there are poor earbuds, so are there poor neckband speakers. Since there are neckband speakers available from some no-name manufacturers that are very cheap and some that are from well-known manufacturers, few people are aware of the Boomerang which has a design no one else is using.

Also, as I have said, I have the top earbuds from several manufacturers and I find the Boomerang just as enjoyable for different reasons. Both are enjoyable experiences. I‘m afraid no one’s critique can be spot on if they haven’t tried the actual units.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Floeddie said:


> What are you using specfically, headphones or earbuds, bluetooth or wire? I use both depending on the source material. My hearing is challenged slightly, so my listening usually goes about 45 minutes. Mbhaub is probably spot on but who knows without trying?


Headphones --- I use different headphones from Seinnheiser to Philips, but lately I've been using a pair of Audio-Technica ATH-AD900X, which are open-back. I prefer open-back headphones for their great soundstage, but also they seem to put less pressure on my ears. Of course, the main con with these types of headphones is the sound leakage as anyone can hear what you're listening to if they're sitting next to you, but this isn't a problem with me as I'm listening in private. I've never used earbuds and I never intend to as I'm not a fan of their sound.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)




----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

DaveM said:


> I have listened to classical music in every way possible: traditional stereo system, top-of-the-line over-the-ear headphones, on-ear headphones, bone-conduction headphones (not good), around-the-neck or neckband headphones (not bad, not great) and top-of-the-line wireless earbuds (excellent). But, now there is a new way that I never expected: Neckband Wearable Speakers.
> 
> If one chooses a good model, it will give a totally unexpected rather dramatic experience. The unit simply rests around your neck. The one shown below, the Monster Boomerang, is the one I recommend. It has 2 regular speakers and 2 speakers that act like woofers that provide very effective bass. The best way to listen to it is lying somewhat back. This way the bass is felt (in a good way) over the upper chest.
> 
> ...


I can't imagine the sound being tolerable for $98 dollars no matter how many advancements have been made in electronics.

I have yet to hear an earbud that was not terrible either although I won't even consider a more refined bud.

Bluetooth? Again, you lost me.

But, what do I know, enjoy!


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

eljr said:


> I can't imagine the sound being tolerable for $98 dollars no matter how many advancements have been made in electronics.
> I have yet to hear an earbud that was not terrible either although I won't even consider a more refined bud.
> Bluetooth? Again, you lost me.
> But, what do I know, i joy!


I’m not sure what to make of this or what inspired it.


----------



## AaronSF (Sep 5, 2021)

This blog post got me very curious, so I bought the Monster Boomerang (not the "petite") on eBay at a hefty discount (about 1/2 list price). They were "open-box" but when they arrived they appeared to be new and unused. (It's always a bit of a crap shoot with eBay.)

The Boomerang is fun to use...it's nice not having ear buds lodged in my ears...and the sound quality is quite good for classical music. I like the way the sound envelops my head, so it's more of an expansive sound stage than ear buds or phones (which put the sound stage clearly inside my head). The Boomerang doesn't replace anything; it's just a different experience. None of my ear buds are super fantastic. My Soundcore P3s are pretty good buds, and the Boomerang compares favorably to them, but if I really want to listen deeply, I use my Grado SR325Xs run through a Shiit pre-amp and DAC. No comparison to that set-up.

My personal test of audio equipment is how well it reproduces Bruckner symphonies. My Grados give me full-on Bruckner. Not as good, mind you, as a room set-up with high-end components to give more of a concert hall feel, but damned good. The Boomerang (and for that matter, the Soundcore P3s) can't really deliver the full Bruckner experience. As soon as the brass come in and start building to the inevitable fff, well, the Boomerang just cannot climb that ladder.

But as an alternative to ear buds, with a different listening experience, I think the Boomerang is pretty good.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Thanks for the recommendation DaveM! My wife gifted me a Boomerang for Christmas (upon my request) and, after having played with it for a few days, I can say that this really is a new way to listen to classical music. The sound stage is so expansive it is like a magical listening experience. Make no mistake the Monster--in it's current version--isn't going to be for everybody on this site due to the audio quality and limitations of bluetooth. Personally, I would describe the SQ as much better than base Apple Airpods but not quite as good as Sony's noise cancelling headphones but this is a device that overcomes its limitations. It really is amazing and if there's enough demand for them then I imagine future itinerations will feature upgraded drivers and WIFI for hi res.


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

Also thanks for the recommend. The Boomerang is quite responsive & enjoyable. I did notice that when the battery dies and will no longer hold a charge, it's over & you'll need to buy a new one. Beyond that one drawback, I'm fully Impressed!


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Floeddie said:


> Also thanks for the recommend. The Boomerang is quite responsive & enjoyable. I did notice that when the battery dies and will no longer hold a charge, it's over & you'll need to buy a new one. Beyond that one drawback, I'm fully Impressed!


Glad you like it. Re: the battery. That’s true of most wireless earphones and earbuds these days. Still, the battery should last a long time and the price for the unit is pretty reasonable so buying another a few years from now (probably even a better design by then) shouldn’t be a challenge.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Enjoy!


----------



## That Guy Mick (May 31, 2020)

This is rather interesting. Clearly destructive room reflections (the bane of home audio) are resolved. However, earbuds and headphones do the same and I don't really care for them when not bound to the practical uses; on the treadmill or away from the home speaker system. It seems more natural and enjoyable to hear music rendered the traditional way.


----------

